# VOTE- Thread of the Month Contest



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi guys,

Thanks for participating in the thread of the month contest. Please vote for your favorite thread this past month. 






?​Poll closes in seven days! Vote .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Oct 2, 2021)

tho i nominate the 1st thread, 4th thread imo best. i just havent able to properly put reply on there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 2, 2021)

Can we nominate Alley threads?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Can we nominate Alley threads?



you can def ask shrike if he wants to run an alley contest in the Alley.

but only voting now.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 2, 2021)

You would probably want to edit the news notice with the section name. Cause at the moment it is confusing. Most of the people who hang out in the popular anime-themed subforums do not even know of KCC. Right now it kinda sounds like a thread of a whole board, not Lounge only.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2021)

Catamount said:


> You would probably want to edit the news notice with the section name. Cause at the moment it is confusing. Most of the people who hang out in the popular anime-themed subforums do not even know of KCC. Right now it kinda sounds like a thread of a whole board, not Lounge only.



you mean the forum notice or the thread? Because  the forum notice says “lifestyle lounge.”


----------



## Catamount (Oct 2, 2021)

I think Rinoa fairy has done it


----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2021)

Don't forget to vote folks! Tag your friends too.

@Mider T @Sequester @Swarmy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2021)

Damn two more days .


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 7, 2021)

Muhammad Ali said:


> Damn two more days .


This username change is throwing me off


----------



## Raiden (Oct 8, 2021)

Son Goku said:


> This username change is throwing me off



Don't be surprised if I change it back or to "Patrick Star."


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 8, 2021)

Muhammad Ali said:


> Don't be surprised if I change it back or to "Patrick Star."


----------



## Raiden (Oct 8, 2021)

lmao he old.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2021)

Hey guys, official announcement coming shortly. Sorry. We had an issue with the poll.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2021)

Thanks to everyone who participated in the Thread of the Month Contest! Please join me in congratulating @Jim  on winning. The vote was close! Thank you to everyone who made a thread. Be on the lookout for our next contest, likely cooking!​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2021)

Also I had to vote in the poll due an issue we had. But it wouldn't change the outcome.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Oct 21, 2021)

@Jim 
how/why you won?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Oct 21, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Oct 21, 2021)

wibisana said:


> @Jim
> how/why you won?


I made a thread

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------

